
Guinness World Record for World’s Largest Aerial Firework Shell - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgHnvbYlW2k
======
camtarn
"This new record saw a 2,200 pound shell, with a diameter of 56 inches
launched into the sky over Al Marjan island by a 7 metre mortar, weighing
15,000 pounds and buried 4 metres into the sand. The shell spectacularly
detonated at a height of 2,200 feet."

That's over a ton in weight, being launched to 2200 feet by a single charge.
That's _ludicrously_ large.

1:05 - the shell being launched 2:20 - discussion of the size and weight of
the shell 4:00 - the shell under construction

